# Breaking the Sound Barrier - Very cool!



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2005)

Breaking the Sound Barrier

The movie on this page is awsome!

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

How big is it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 6, 2005)

That _is_ cool! I saw an F-18 do that a looooong time ago, although he was a bit higher. It's an awesome thing to witness!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> How big is it?



Just open the page, it should not be too big even for a dialup.

=S=

Lunatic


----------



## wmaxt (Feb 8, 2005)

Very cool picture.
Look at my sig a F-18 going through the sound barrier.

Are there anymore out there.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 15, 2005)

I wondered what that picture was wm 8)


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey... The link ain't working no more... where can I find and see the movieclip?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Mar 29, 2005)

I just get:

"Not Found
The requested URL /weaversc/jet.html was not found on this server."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah i can't open it either.............


----------

